# Help about Law on River Frontage



## SharonO (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi guys, 
Does anyone know about this law in Portugal that is coming in to affect from 31st Dec 2013. This is what I have heard so far:

"This law says that land you have less than 30 metres from the river belongs to the state unless the owners proves in the court that is private since 1864.
The owners that don´t do it have the risk of loose this part of land or have to pay to use the land."

Apparently it can cost thousands of euros to get info that dates back that long to prove that you own your own river frontage and still it is not guranteed you will find it?
I have river frontage on my house and I am worried about this.
Many thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This law Google Translate 
I believe mainly relates to tidal water, waterways only not a non tidal river, if and when it does relate to inland water then river must be +30 mtrs width or if seasonal must be +10 mtrs width, it's primary purpose is to stop people building close to a waterway, so equally the state isn';t going to be able to build on it either, think the reality is if you wanted to build you need to prove private ownership back 150 years, if you just want to use the land then you might find an increase in IMI, any doubts you need to find a competent lawyer (one who is familiar with this law) neighbours should be in a similar position so should know someone, if it does apply you bear the casts as it has to go through a court as a civil matter


----------

